# Ottawa -Razz's Last Show as a Puppy :-(



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We're headed off to Ottawa for Razz's last show days as a puppy. He's entered on Nov 20, 21 & 22nd as a Special but Sunday is his birthday - 1 year old already.

Razz has been a very special boy in the ring and it's really hard to believe that he's hitting that first milestone. Hey, he's been a very special boy in obedience training & in our home as well & that will continue!

Anyone else headed to Ottawa?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This year has gone by soooo fast! Enjoy his last 'puppy' show!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww, last puppy show already? Good luck and post pictures!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

aww! sad to hear it's his last as a pup. I wish you lots of luck on the weekend and hope he does well!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck, it being his birthday weekend, he will win first place all the way.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Razz hit the ring with pizzzzazz today! When it came time to Breed win, Razz was in the final 2 against Canada's top golden for 2009, Neo. Neo is a 5 year old boy who has been out almost every week whereas Razz is an 11 1/2 month old boy who has only 4 weekends of showing. Razz let his age/experience show when he did an up and back without finesse and the breed was awarded to Neo. Razz went on to win Best Puppy in Breed and then went on to win Best Puppy in Sporting Group! 

All in all, a very successful day with very positive comments from the crowd and his handler, Graeme Burdon. Graeme remarked that Razz gets better every show and that he's fun to show! Watch out world!:wavey:

Tomorrow is our last day for Razz to be shown as a puppy :-( but Sunday will be birthday cake for the gang! My baby is "all growed up" as Ellie Mae Klampett from the Beverly Hillbillies would say!

(I also got to see DonnaJ's Special girl, Ch Atlanticgolde's Miss Que RN @ the show. Nice girl, Donna!!!!! I also had the opportunity to talk with her proud human dad! That's one of the nice things about dog show - meeting others who have the same love for goldens that I do!)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the wins. Tomorrow will even be better. Enjoy the birthday cake.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations! And don't you love the leap out of puppy into adult classes? Lindsey got a 3 point major first weekend out. We were thrilled! ( now we are into juvenile body with the wishes of an adult.. ohhhhh lovely..) but HEY- you can't win if you dont do it! Good luck! Puppy power.. LOL


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats Razz!!! Enjoy your last day as a puppy!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go Razz! He'll celebrate his birthday in style!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Is he in the OKC show in Kempville? Good luck!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! he'll only get better from here on! Can't wait to see him when he's all grown up, he's going to be stunning.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

_*Happy Birthday Razz!!!!!!!!*_*:You_Rock_:artydude:drummer:arty:*


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats!!!
He's a beauty and has no where to go but up!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Huge Congrats! And Happy Early Birthday Razz!!!! arty:


----------

